# TYCO switches



## derfberger (Jul 23, 2010)

I have two TYCO switches the two on the right ( see attached pic) that the motor has broken off. Unlike other brands where the switch and motor can be purchased separately TYCO is all in one

tha motors are gone

Any ideas of a switch motor that would work ??


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Atlas switch machines will work. I have also found that the old style Life Like ones work too. You may need to use a screw to hold hem in the proper location.


----------



## derfberger (Jul 23, 2010)

like i said the switch and machine are one piece which has broken off, I have Atlas switch machines. The Atlas machine is attached along side the switch with screws. The Atlas whisker is external and moves laterally moving the point rail.

The Tyco machine is not removable from the switch. It is in line with the switch. The whisker that moves the point rail is inside the machine housing,

Look closely at my pics,

I do not see how the Atlas could be attached so the whisker causes the point rail to move


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

derfberger said:


> The Tyco machine is not removable from the switch. It is in line with the switch...


it is easily removable with knife, cutters or anything sharp of choice. attaching any other machine not necessarily needs to be by matching screws. think outside of the the jar.

PS, i would have this as good opportunity to change over to better track material, tyco and atlas are not exactly best performing turnouts


----------



## derfberger (Jul 23, 2010)

you're right about easily removable which is why the question. They snapped off.

If you had a Tyco switch and an Atlas switch in each hand you'd see why any other machine will not throw the rail as the slide is inside the housing. Not sure if a Tyco switch could even be operated from underneath using a turn out motor.

Well aware of the quality of tyco and atlas but one uses what one gots.

I'll see what they say on the Tyco forum


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

what he was saying is you can cut the housing off the switch base and use an atlas motor. i have done it myself. you just have to remove what is left of the motor housing and expose the arm inside.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

what do you mean? i had a pair of tycos (some time ago however...) nothing to unique, they do have a throw bar,even if it goes inside the housing. this bar can be cut off or snapped off to detach. after that any machine, solenoid or slow motor can be rigged to actuate that throw bar (and provide for springiness). 
or is there something that i'm missing?


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

tankist said:


> what do you mean? i had a pair of tycos (some time ago however...) nothing to unique, they do have a throw bar,even if it goes inside the housing. this bar can be cut off or snapped off to detach. after that any machine, solenoid or slow motor can be rigged to actuate that throw bar (and provide for springiness).
> or is there something that i'm missing?


nope u pretty much nailed it. 
if you remove the box around that arm you can use an atlas motor.


----------



## TOM32 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Tyco switches*

I might be able to help? In the box of stuff I acquired, there was a broken switch..the switching rails were kaput. Anyway I have a motor? from it. It is yours if you want it. I can send it in a padded bag for just the postage. I could send you a picture of it to your email address? I think the motor is from a lifelike switch. It's about 4"long, 1 1/4 " wide, and has a hump on it that looks about the size of an AAA battery. Has a small "arm" out the front.
You can tell I'm a newbie......


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

You should be able to mount any motor to any switch with just a small piece of sheetmetal and some common clear silicone caulking...










This is how I'm mounting manual levers, but you could mount any switch machine by the same method. Simply stick the piece of sheet metal to the underside of the track and then stick on the properly positioned machine. 

Greg


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

choo choo said:


> You should be able to mount any motor to any switch with just a small piece of sheetmetal and some common clear silicone caulking...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that idea! I think I'll try that with my Caboose ground throws. Thanks!


----------



## derfberger (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks Tom but i'll work something out, most kind of you to offer

i have a spare atlas motor i'll play around with using the various suggestions


----------



## derfberger (Jul 23, 2010)

nsr_civic said:


> nope u pretty much nailed it.
> if you remove the box around that arm you can use an atlas motor.


How. here is a pic of the switch. I don't want to remove the box only because right now it's at least manual. Cutting away the box leaves me an arm which i do not see how an atlas motor can be attached.


----------



## Hamltnblue (Aug 12, 2009)

Operate the switch with the cover off. The answer should be obvious.
Looks like the point arm moves freely. Just cut the housing off wherever it's attached to the turnout.
A good shot of 600 grit sand paper is definitely needed on that one.


----------



## derfberger (Jul 23, 2010)

*tyco switch*

still haven't gotten the answer i am looking for

how does one get an Atlas motor to operate a Tyco switch.

The motor has a whisker that fits into the turn arm of the Atlas turn out.

The Tyco turn arm doesn't have any where to stick the whisker


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

I hope this helps


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

Almost forgot this. NEVER use sand paper on HO track. use a bright boy or nail polish remover. Sand paper will clean it but will also leave scratch marks that will collect dirt in the future. Also I need to say I fear you are spending a lot of time and effort trying to salvage something that should be replaced


----------



## derfberger (Jul 23, 2010)

*tyco switch*

attached are pics of what i finally did.

I have been aware all along that i could cut the old box off, but have been reluctant to do so as it was at least manually operable. But i did leaving me with a switch with a movable slide and no place to insert the Atlas whisker.

Consulted with local hobby shop which suggested an under the table machine with a 90 degree bent whisker. The point of the whisker would go through a hole in the slide. Too much trouble as my table is 2" foam, not condusive to under the table motors...

the end of the slide was U shaped but laid flat. There was no hole to insert the whisker. I heated the slide and bent the U 90 degrees. This allowed the Atlas whisker to be laid onto the U.

I cemented a plastic plate on the bottom of the switch to attach the motor. I do not recommend metal as some one suggested due to possible short.

It works but for the price of a new switch and motor not worth it


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

Now as for new switch may I suggest Peco. They cost a little more than Atlas but are well worth the extra money. I have over 100 switches on my layout. I am slowly changing all Atlas to Peco. They are a much better quality switch. I am tired of repairing electrical problems with Atlas


----------

